# Teich-Heizung?



## AxelU (4. Dez. 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich will meinen Teich im Winter heizen. Nicht auf 15°, sondern nur so, dass er auf keinen Fall einfriert. Also so auf ca. 4-6° Mindesttemperatur. Ich habe Kleinstfische in meinem 4500 ltr. Teich, die zwar ein bisschen winterfest sind eben doch nicht so ganz 100%ig.

Ich habe mich daher ein bisschen informiert und im Internet gesucht und bin zu der Erkenntnis gekommen, dass 2 KW meinen kleinen Teich auch bei -15° noch eisfrei halten werden. Das sind bei maximaler Auslastung der Heizung ca. 10-11 Euro pro extremen Kältetag. Der Aufwand ist es mir wert, da im Bergischen Land (bei Köln) die Winter mehr nass als kalt sind und die Heizung wohl nur an wenigen Tagen überhaupt arbeiten wird. 

Eigenlich sollte es dann eine 2 KW Elecro Heizung werden. Gut und teuer. Aber leider muss das Ding hinter den Filter und da habe ich einfach kein Platz mehr.

Also hatte ich mir kurzfristig eine andere Möglichkeiten überlegt.

3 oder 4 Stück Stabheizer a 500 Watt einfach in die Filterkammer des Oase Filters gehängt. 2 Stück auf 6 ° eingestellt und 2 Stück auf 4°. Das wäre eigentlich recht praktisch, da rund um den Filter auch der Stromanschluss ist und das warme Wasser gleichmäßig im Teich verteilt wird.

Auf der Suche nach einem Lieferanten für die Stabheizer habe ich heute zufällig etwas über die neuen Heizbänder gelesen.
http://www.koidream.de/index.php?list=KAT42
Das scheint doch für mich die ideale Lösung zu sein. Angeblich langen dort schon 0,9 KW für satte 10.000 Ltr. Wasser und die Verlegung ist auch kinderleicht.

Ok, Erfahrung mit Heizbändern wird hier wohl noch niemand haben. Aber was haltet Ihr davon. ist das so gut, wie es mir auf den ersten Blick erscheint oder übersehe ich was?

Gruß Axel


----------



## Redlisch (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Heizung*

Hallo,


AxelU schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ok, Erfahrung mit Heizbändern wird hier wohl noch niemand haben. Aber was haltet Ihr davon. ist das so gut, wie es mir auf den ersten Blick erscheint oder übersehe ich was?
> 
> Gruß Axel



diese Heizbänder setzt man in der Industrie als Rohrbegleitheizung ein. Sie sollen z.B. Wasserrohre (isoliert) im Winter gegen den Frost (einfrieren) schützen. Diese gibt es mit Regler, sowie auch selbstregelnt.

In den letzten 10 Jahren hatten wir keine defekte an den Bändern, sind also sehr zuverlässig.
Sie sind eigentlich nicht für Teiche gedacht gewesen, daher auch die ganzen Hinweise im Beschreibungstext der angegebenen Seite (z.B. Ende min 20cm aus dem Wasser schauen lassen, Regler nicht Wassergeschützt etc.).

Im Fachhandel für Industrie werden sie wohl auch günstiger zu haben sein.

Bitte Beachte die ganzen Hinweise, da mit 220V und Wasser nicht zu spaßen ist. Es sollte wenn dann auch nur von einer Elektofachkraft installiert werden.

Axel


----------



## goldfisch (5. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Heizung*

Hallo Axel,

für Deine mir aus dem Forum bekannten Fische reicht eine warme Oberfächenströmmung aus. Im großen Teich habe ich auch einen Aquarienheizstab im Auslauf des Filters. Das reicht bei mir aus, um auch bei 15 Grad in der Nacht 1-2 m2 eisfrei zu halten. Ist auch mehr damit die M. opercularis luft schnappen können

Die __ Aphanius mento - Wanne im Frühbeet hat einen Heizer direkt im Wasser. 

Die vorfristigen Neuanschafungen fürs nächste Jahr (A. vladykovi, M.  ocellatus und Brut von algerischen Rippenmolchen) habe ich in Regentonnen bzw. Aquarien in der Garage. Da liegen Heizstäbe für den Notfall bereit.

Wenn Du einen Brunnen hast, kann ich Dir auch einen regelmässigen Wasserzulauf empfehlen. Mein Brunnewasser hat 12 Grad wenns aus der Erde kommt.

Mit einer 2 KW Heizung für 4000 Liter kannst Du aber auch noch ganz andere Fische halten!

mfg Jürgen


----------



## AxelU (5. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Heizung*

Hallo Jürgen,

wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe läuft Dein Filter also auch ganzjährig und Du hast einfach nur im Auslauf einen Heizstab, damit der nicht zufriert. Die Pumpe, die irgendwo unten im Teich sitzt, wird dann auch nie zufrieren.

Das wäre natürlich die günstigste und einfachste Lösung, die mir eigentlich auf Anhieb sehr gut gefällt. 

Danke.

Axel


----------



## lambojaeger (5. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Heizung*

Hallo Jürgen,

ich gehöre zu der Fraktion, deren Teich bei Koibesatz seit acht Jahren zufriert. Sauerstoff wird lediglich über den, im Winter im Dauerbetrieb laufenden, Bachlauf (hält ca. einen Quadratmeter Teichfläche eisfrei) eingebracht. Gefüttert wird nicht. Im vorletzten, richtigen, Winter waren zusätzlich noch zwei Styroporeisfreihalter im Wasser. Eisdicke ca. 20 cm über mehrere Wochen. Ausfälle auf Fischseite seit Jahren: keine
Also, ich persönlich sehe keinen Grund, warum ein Teich im Winter nicht zufrieren darf.
So, jetzt darf die andere Fraktion über mich herfallen. Viel Spass

LG Thomas


----------



## goldfisch (5. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Teich-Heizung?*

Hallo,
vieleicht sollte ich noch zufügen, die Pumpe steht im "flachen" Wasser ca. 50 cm tief. Gelegenlich füttere ich etwas Lebendfutter für die Sonnenfische, Makropoden, Kardinale und Notropis Nur wenn die "anderen" Fische aktiv sind auch mal einen Hand voll Störfutter.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## AxelU (6. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Teich-Heizung?*

Hallo Jürgen,

Ich habe mal einen Bericht über den Fang der Notropis chrosomus in Nordamerika gelesen. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, dann wurden die dort in Bächen und Flüssen gefangen. Von daher sind die wohl, wie die Forelle, auch im Winter aktiv. Ein Abschalten des Filters und die daraus resultierende Untätigkeit unter einer Eisschicht würde denen dann wohl gar nicht gefallen.

Mein Filter bleibt also an. In der Natur schaltet ja auch niemand im Winter den Bach ab.

Axel


----------



## AxelU (1. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich-Heizung?*

Hallo Jungs und Mädchen,

guten Morgen und ein frohes neues Jahr erst mal. Ich hoffe, Ihr seid alle gut rein gekommen.

Kleines Update zu meinem Teich. Der Filter läuft immer noch ohne Heizung. Der Stabheizer mit 600 Watt kommt erst nächste Woche und ich hatte ziemlichen Bammel die letzten Tage, ob das gut geht, oder ob ich Pumpe und Filter riskiere. Aber trotz Nachttemperaturen von-7 Grad und darunter ist der Bachlauf immer noch eisfrei. 

Bisher noch keinerlei Risiko für die Filtertechnik in Sicht. Und auch den Fischen scheint es sehr gut zu gehen.

Axel


----------

